# Savannah, Kiko or?



## HoosierShadow

So we just assumed like some others on here a long time ago that our doe Snow White is a kiko/boer or kiko/mix.

But I was looking at websites for local boer breeders, and somehow a Savannah goat breeder came up.
The goats look just like Snow White!

So now I am curious what you all think?





































Snow White and her doeling from her first kidding - she had twins and the buckling looked just like the doeling except he was red - by 100% boer buck









Her second set of twins last year by the same 100% boer buck
Buckling

















Doeling


















Any guesses?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Not sure but she sure is cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Is her skin black. I think savannas skins are black. She looks boer kiko to me though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, she's our herd queen, mean to the other goats LOL but is the sweetest girl to us, we absolutely adore her. She's ver affectionate, and if my 5yo is in the pen w/her, she won't let the other girls around her. 
I was set on Kiko until I stumbled across this web page:
http://savannagoats.com/savannagoatsatrisingsun.html

The horns and the ears and the shape of the face, that's what got me. Even the shape of the nose.


----------



## Guest

Jessica is correct, but I know she likes Savanna's too
That is a Kiko/Boer. If it was a Boer/Kiko there would be red somewhere and the head would look more Boer like
A Savanna/Kiko would have black or brown speckled ears and the horns give the Kiko away right off they are white and the as is the skin and the twist is not like a Savanna. Savanna crosses have black on black skin.
She is nice though and in great condition in these pics.


----------



## jodief100

A lot of kiko breeders, especially back in the early days where they were few mixed some Savanna in to bulk them up. Some still do. It wouldn't surprise me if she has a least a little bit in there. Not a lot though, because of what has been mentioned already.


----------



## toth boer goats

I also think... she is Kiko/Boer.... :thumb:


----------



## amylawrence

I was showing hubby your pics the other night and introduced him to your Snow White. First thing he said was "that's a savanna." (Our sire to most of our girls was savanna - Pumbaa.)


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks everyone! It really got me thinking when I saw that one website. She definitely has white skin. I'm glad I at least haven't been calling her the wrong kind of goat LOL I've never seen a Savannah in person. The only goats I've ever seen in person have been Boers, nubians, Saanens, and I think I've seen a couple of Alpines, oh and I've seen a really neat silky fainter buck who was stunning! Otherwise I see them on here in pics/videos.

She's a good girl, well towards us anyway, and a great mama. Her kids are always the fastest on their feet, and we've never had to assist in anyway, other then just helping get some of the goo off & out of their mouths. 
She's due in 13 days to a different buck, so it will be fun to see what she has. Last year she kidded on Feb 25th - 2 other does on the 24th, and her kids were always much larger than the other girls kids. Her buckling was 60lbs @ 3mo. 
Snow White isn't a huge doe, probably 110-115lbs not pregnant. I love her kids, they are always so spunky, and are quicko n their feet, never needed assistance at birth, well we do help her get some of the goo off & out of their mouths. 
My 5yo has her heart set on using one of Snow White's kids this year. She can do showmanship at pretty much all the county fairs this year, so we'll see what happens


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Steve

Thats a nice looking goat in the third pic from the bottom!


----------



## HoosierShadow

HAHA Steve! I just realized I put the wrong picture on there LOL!!! How is Dude?


----------



## Steve

he doing fine,except his feet,they seem to be doing the same thing as back in the summer with the hollow pockets in them.Will have some of his kids on the ground in about a week,i hope they are as laid back as him,he is getting a little spunky with me lately though,always wanting attention!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww so glad to hear it! I wonder if the feet could be due to this crazy weather? We have some funky feet with a few of our goats right now, but the ground is staying so wet, I don't think the grounds been completely dry since before Christmas 
I'm so glad he's kept that great attitude, and when you can you'll have to pm me some pics of him and his kids!


----------



## RPC

Steve don't PM them you should show us all HAHAHA. Is dude out of snow white?


----------



## Steve

yeah its the wet weather,i have been trying to dry up wet spots with old hay to keep them out of the mud but it dont help much,ill send some pics as soon as they can get around good,i have 3 to kid in the next week to 2 weeks,then i have 3 others that got bred later,they will be another month or so.

I guess i could post them on here just as easy for everyone.


----------



## Kikosrule

*Just a little info*

I raise both Savanna & Kiko. Savanna goat mixes are very deceiving. Savanna genes are very dominant. When crossed with even kikos, they look like a savanna. Savannas always have dark skin, hooves, and horns. Kikos are lanky where as savannas have a larger bone structure. That is comparing a full-blood to a full-blood. If the skin under the tail is light or freckled....it isn't a savanna. I know this is a late response but just thought I would throw in my two cents.


----------

